# Looking For Board In And Around Olds, AB



## horsesRamazing (Jul 25, 2011)

I am moving to olds Alberta from Ontario and planning to bring my horse with me! Yes I am going to the college. I own a 5 year old pinto mare who would be on complete outdoor board. With feeding once or twice a day. Lots of trails or somewhere I can easily ride to for trails would be much appreciated also an indoor riding arena would be a plus but not a must. She is very low maintenance can go in a herd, she's a good girl and doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body. I would be riding her possibly 4-7 a week and would also be willing to work part-time at the barn if available. As I said earlier I'm from Ontario and do not know the area whatsoever so if you have any suggestions please let me know!!! 
Thank You!!


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Eagle Hill. A girl at olds boards at Eagle Hill, it's apparently very nice. That's all I know.

Bahaha. When chore week comes, you won't want to ride.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

There are lots of places to board around Olds. Depends on what you are looking for. If you are wanting an indoor arena there are several, Mane Attraction Stables is probably the closest to the college, there's Eagle Hill, Horse Abode, Wachter Horses (REALLY nice jumper barn), and Vonavet Stables. This page has a few more suggestions as well if you haven't seen it yet: Equine_Program_Information The english instructor Cathy Chalack also has a lovely barn just south of Olds near Carstairs. Two Jack Farm is also in the Carstairs area.

If you are looking for just a pasture or more of an informal place, there is definitely lots of more private places to choose from if you look, but then you are rarely going to be able to ride, especially in the winter. With it getting dark so early and the lack of an indoor, you are going to be very limited in what you can actually do. Just on weekends will pretty much be your only time to get out to your horse in the daylight.

I took the equine program in Olds about 10 years ago and boarded my guy at Vonavet Stables when I was there. It worked great for me, it's about 15 mins from Olds, very reasonable prices and they are great people. That said, college is crazy busy and there were definitely a lot of times that I went several weeks without getting out to the barn just due to school/homework/chores etc. It's already a crazy busy schedule before adding your own horse into the mix, but you can make it work if you are very organized and dedicated. Personally, I probably wouldn't do it again. It was extremely difficult to try make time for everything, and I was horribly guilty about not seeing my horse when I was swamped with homework/exams/chores etc. He was fine of course, but still. Your priority first and foremost should be school, ultimately that's what you're forking out thousands of dollars for!

Are you planning on staying out here after college? If you are going to ship your horse out, just to ship it back home, I might consider if all those shipping and boarding costs will really be worth it just to be able to ride *maybe* a couple times a week. Lots to consider for sure! I hope this helps, anyways


----------



## EdmontonHorseGirl (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.wildtimberranch.com/

I bought my mare from them (tell them Lucy's owner sent you!) and they are super friendly, horses well taken care of. Lots of trails (they do competitive trail rides in the summer at their place). About 20 minutes from Olds.


----------

